# Google's code change shifts billions from losers to winners



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Google algorithm change shifts billions in ad spending - Mar. 8, 2011


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Have you noticed significant changes in searches you follow in the decorated apparel industry?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

My popularity rating dropped slightly? My site still seems to be up there for my chosen keywords.
It seems to be a good thing overall, content farms are hit and content is promoted.
It is quite frightening how much power Google has over your business. Flick a switch and you lay off 10% of your workforce?!?


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

This algo is a lesson for those websites that have duplicate content.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What google gives, google can take away. What you build is yours.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm just starting out so my customer visits per day are abysmal, but I was wondering what's the average number of visitors all of your sites get and how did this Google thing affect you, if at all?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

So far year to date I have had 42,377 unique visitors. I can't tell if I was more helped or more hurt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this is why you cannot game search results. you actually have to offer a product someone wants.


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 8, 2009)

that's funny. I didn't even know about it and my placement went from 2nd page to first on first page!!!


----------



## GCshirts (Mar 8, 2011)

"this is why you cannot game search results. you actually have to offer a product someone wants"

Of course you can game search engines, and people will always do it (they just haven't figured out how to exploit the latest changes)

Anyway, this is just a reminder that you need to have several income streams (or in this case, buyer streams) and that putting your entire fortune on Google is a good way to make sure you won't have any fortune. Diversity 4tehwin


----------

